# NBCD in Canada



## snooprobbiedog (21 Aug 2001)

So, did anyone else catch the article in the NatPost and the Globe about the state of NBCD in Canada?  If not, head over to:
 http://www.nationalpost.com/search/story.html?f=/stories/20010820/656365.html&qs=chemical%20biological 

Rob


----------



## TOW2B (22 Aug 2001)

Don‘t believe everything you read.Canada is a world leader in BCD.Canadian NBCD research has come up with some of the world‘s best BC Defense systems out there today the CASCAD (Canadian Aqueous System for Chemical/Biological Agent Decontamination)is the top of the line and used by several units in Canada and the world.Our NBCD School is on par or better than other organizations in the world as is our equipment.Our problem is there isn‘t enough of it to go around.


----------



## snooprobbiedog (22 Aug 2001)

Of course I don‘t believe everything I read, LOL.

From what I understand, our NBCD protective kit is quite good (and pretty much the best gas mask around, I hear).

The main points of the article were that the distribution of the kit is fragmented, there is limited training capacity, and that communication between involved groups (within the CF and presumably with other govt. agencies) needs to improve.  Of course, budget constraints was stated as the main source of the issues...  The article was apparently based on a DND report from earlier this year.

A related question -- can Reserve medics get further training in NBCD tasks, etc?  I could try and ask around at my unit, but if anyone has any info here, great.  I don‘t belong to a med unit, in case you‘re wondering.  I‘d be interested in further NBCD training, for some reason I find the area kind of morbidly interesting.

Rob


----------



## rcrman (23 Aug 2001)

BLOT! BANG! RUB! Load od Horse****!!!! Yeah too bad that "Fullers Earth Powder" they found out wasn‘t good for the LUNGS!!!! So they changed to the liquid form decontamination sponges. Also they started changing the gas canisters because they (DND/CF) also found out then when doing NBCD training, when mixed with the tear gas/pellets.... the canisters reacted and gave off ammonia!!!! Great stuff for our lungs all the way! Thank God they looked at the better, and now vacuum-sealed canisters. Whomever is a qualified advanced NBCD Instructor can for sure correct me if I am wrong. Just what came down the chain in orders groups. Passed onto everyone. Nice, I wonder what else we are using that isn‘t good for our health? No wonder why we all cough and hack after running out the door of the gas huts...part gas/part ammonia.....SWEET!!! FIRE IT UP TROOPS! 
Grubby

At least it clears out the sinuses!


----------



## TOW2B (23 Aug 2001)

Grubby,the cannister problem wasn‘t from a reaction of CS to them,it is caused by the process by which the filters in the canister is made.There is no danger as long as the cannister is removed from it‘s packaging in a open area. The problem is wth the C-7 cannisterm,but is being taken care of (or should be) at the unit level by having the CQs open an amount of cannisters from their pckaging prior to issue.The sealed ones can be sefely used as long as I said earlier they are opened in a ventilated enviroment.BTW you would have a better chance of getting cancer from your issue watch than from getting sick from the amount of ammonia of gassing from a canister.It is not even detectable to the human senses.
  Now as far a s fullers earth hell yeah fire up that pension,same for HCC1A1 smoke grenades,PCBs in POL products,etc,etc


----------



## rcrman (23 Aug 2001)

Tommy,

Thanks kindly! Now at least some questions were cleared up! I‘m impressed....learn something new everyday...only had to wait 2 yrs for someone who could answer what was passed on to up troops. very interesting man. I know your right on that...we are exposed to crap all the time. WP grenades, smoke pots, etc...

Thanks again!

P.S. Hell your an old-dog buddy...I never got an issue watch...he he he does it work well?


----------



## TOW2B (31 Aug 2001)

HELL NO THE DAMN THING QUIT THE SECOND I STEPPED OUT OF QM.IT‘S OK MY CHARIOT DRIVER‘S SUN DIAL WAS RIGHT ON TIME THOUGH.


----------



## bigstar_123 (13 Apr 2020)

Hey fellas,

I came across this thread looking into some of the ties between the stuff we used back in the day and long term breathing problems. I am good, but have had a few old timers talk to me about issues they have been having.

I still have my issue watch, still works!

Take care,
Rich


----------

